# Check this out



## kalexv12 (Apr 23, 2009)

This is at an outside eating area of a restaurant that my family stopped at on our bike ride.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

kalexv12 said:


> This is at an outside eating area of a restaurant that my family stopped at on our bike ride.


Thats nice they could not even use a type "WR" switch...:laughing:


----------



## 3xdad (Jan 25, 2011)

Eye level for small kids. Man, what a liability. Tell them you'll make it not deadly for $250.


----------



## joethemechanic (Sep 21, 2011)

Maybe it's a bicycle anti theft device  Although I think a fence charger would be just as much fun and a lot safer.


----------

